# Help! 16 year old male with bloating



## lostintranslation (May 8, 2018)

I´m 16 years old and I suffer from IBS, I have recently been diagnosed but I have been struggling with the symptoms for almost 2 years. It is a nightmare, I still can´t believe that at such a young age I am having all these issues.

My main problem is that I am always bloated, like 24/7 and this has been ever since I lost weight, about 2 years. It´s been so long I don´t remember ever having a flat belly. I am 5 foot 9 (1.78 m) and weigh around 152 lbs (69 kg). I workout from 4 to 6 times per week. I eat EXTREMELY healthy, no junk food, no candy, no soda.NOTHING, I just can´t keep on going, I give up, it doesn't matter how much I take care of my body or how much I exercise, I am always bloated. I don´t know if I have excess air, or water retention, I just don't know. I have been tested and nothing, they haven´t found anything that could be triggering my bloated belly. As of now, my doctor gave me a couple pills in order to alleviate the bloating but nothing.

In a week, my friends and I are going all together to the beach and I really want to enjoy it. Have any of you guys have had a similar problem? and have you ever been able to cure it? Do you guys think I can debloat in 7 days? Pls, any type of help would be appreciated.

P.S. sorry for the bad English.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

have you been tested for SIBO--small intestine bacterial overgrowth. severe bloating is a definite symptom of sibo. constipation can be a symptom of it, too.

https://www.siboinfo.com/

good luck. hope you can find some relief. (ps--your english is fine







)


----------



## lostintranslation (May 8, 2018)

annie7 said:


> have you been tested for SIBO--small intestine bacterial overgrowth. severe bloating is a definite symptom of sibo. constipation can be a symptom of it, too.
> 
> https://www.siboinfo.com/
> 
> ...


Yeah i think i have SIBO, i just found out about it and inmediately began taking some probiotics and vitamin b12 supplements, it is like a miracle, just after 2 days i began feeling better and i am not as bloated as before, like i feel a lot lighter and i look more "normal", anyway thanks for answering


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh good! so glad to hear that you're feeling better.


----------

